# Battlefield 2 won't run please help!



## Luk07 (Jul 14, 2005)

Everytime i try to run battlefield 2 the screen goes black and tries to change resolution then goes back to desktop there is NO ERROR MESSAGE so i dont know what is causing it please help i really wanna play this game!

3000+ Athlon 64
1024mb ram ~400mhz/PC3200
128mb Geforce 6 6600GT
120Gb seagate barracuda~7200Rpm HDD

p.s. appreciate any help


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

well, your video card is good enough, according to the list.

try updating direct x and report back.

on the ea games website, i find this in the help database:
http://eatech.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/...GF0Zm9ybT0xODImcF9wYWdlPTE*&p_li=&p_topview=1

it's saying to update your video card's drivers with the one that is currently provided on your video card manufacturer's website.


----------



## Luk07 (Jul 14, 2005)

just needed to show you something that might give you a bit more info. look at attachments. they are from the utility that came with battlefield 2 (EAsy info) and i want to know if the sound drivers really make a difference to this sort of crash. btw DX looks up to date accordin to this


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

yes, the sound drivers can matter just as much.

the reason it crashes right away is that it's trying to initialize code that isn't in the current driver.

any driver not being up to date could cause this.

so, update the three they show and try again.

and yes it looks like your d-x is up to par.


----------



## Luk07 (Jul 14, 2005)

good, the trouble is i have on-board sound and chaintech (mo-bo maker) website doesnt have any drivers for me unless the sound drivers are included in the mo-bo drivers, is this possible? also is it possible to disable sound outside of battlefield 2 so i can rule out that possibility?


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

what motherboard is that?


does it use the n-force sound?

we can probably find a driver somewhere, and yes, it is probably on the motherboard disk also, but if possible, we'd be best to find the updated driver.

if you don't have everest, (or aida32) then you should install it, and we can find the proper name of this card.

everest is here http://www.lavalys.com/


----------



## Luk07 (Jul 14, 2005)

i managed after much searching (15mins worth lol) my sound drivers (went under ZNF3-250 (my mobo) and managed to find it) and my mobo uses the nForce3 chipset btw

ill update you when they have finished dowloading (9mb on 56k dammit)


----------



## Luk07 (Jul 14, 2005)

i dont believe it they are the wrong drivers even though they are under the make of my mobo! plz help


----------



## Luk07 (Jul 14, 2005)

btw my sound device is C-Media Wave Device very generic i no, cant work out anyway of sortin this 1 can you help me find the drivers somehow? whateva info you need just ask me


----------



## Luk07 (Jul 14, 2005)

quote from battlefield 2 readme:

Video Cards
Battlefield 2 only supports the following video cards:
Radeon X700 (PCIe)
Radeon X600 (PCIe)
GeForce 6600 (PCIe)
GeForce PCX 5900 (PCIe)
GeForce 5800 Series (AGP) 
ATI Radeon X800 XT Platinum Edition
ATI Radeon X800 PRO
ATI Radeon 9800 Series
ATI Radeon 9600 Series
ATI Radeon 9550 (RV350LX)
ATI Radeon 9500 / 9700 Series
ATI Radeon 8500 Series
ATI Radeon X300 Series 
NVidia GeForce 6800 Ultra
NVidia GeForce 6800 GT
NVidia GeForce 6800
NVidia GeForce FX 5950 Series
NVidia GeForce FX 5900 Series
NVidia GeForce FX 5700 Series

Nvidia Geforce 6600GT isnt there, do you think that is why it wont work?


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

you should be able to go to nvidia's site and find the latest n-force windows xp driver.

and as far as your video card not being on the list, i figured they meant the gt, since i wasn't aware a non gt 6600 was made.

so i suppose that is possible.


----------



## mickdosh (Sep 10, 2005)

*IS there anythink i can do*

is there anything i can do to play battlefield 2 

i got a 3.2 processer
128mb ati redeon 7000 igp graphic card
640mb mermory

i know that battlefield does not support ati redeon 7000 igp graphic card but is there anything i can do to play the game, its a latop so i can not just go out and buy a new graphic card.


help me plz


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

@ mick, there is no way unless u have superior shader coding skillz and alot of time to recode the shaders to work on ur 7000. Besides that get a new laptop or dont play the game 

@luk, the 6600 gt is supported and runs the game quite well, use driver cleaner to clean off all of the old drivers ( http://www.drivercleaner.net/ ) and either 1 use the drivers from nvidia or 2 use the ones included on the install cd. Thers some video cards on the list that arent supported by bf2 but can still run it like the fx5200 runs it but it isnt listed.


----------



## Luk07 (Jul 14, 2005)

i got it to work!!! all i did was uninstall BF2 then install the latest gfx drivers (77.77) then reinstall BF2 i dont know what went wrong but i dont care now because it works and it is awesome. cant run on full detail though :-(

specs: 
3000+ athlon 64
1024mb ram
6600GT (but you already knew that)
120gb 7200rpm HDD

i can only get no lag at medium-low detail what should i upgrade to up the performance the most?


----------



## Millsy (Feb 4, 2005)

Upgrading to a 7800GT video card would probably be the only thing that would improve anything.

I have a 6800GT, AMD 64 3500, and I can't play it at much higher. But a friend who has a 7800GT can play with all the settings on high.


----------



## red777 (Oct 3, 2005)

hi guys me been havin prob too
amd64 3500
2 gig xms corsair
9800 pro
audigy 2
all drivers updated when playin start game play 4 20 sec then game sound repeats pc reboots 
been on phone 3 times to ea no idea 
any clues here guys
a down bf 2 player or not as itr goes


----------



## Luk07 (Jul 14, 2005)

how many fans have u got, sounds like a heat problem


----------



## red777 (Oct 3, 2005)

taken side off for mo
i know this doesnt help ciculating air properley 2 fan in and 1 on psu tagan,do you think i need some more in


----------



## p10lak (Sep 28, 2005)

I use to be able to play battle 2 but after uninstalling it, its not working, When i try and play Battlefield 2 now it goes to the BlueScreen, it says something about BIOS Memory - Caching or Shadowing.

Talks about "make sure you have adequate disk space"

and gives me a tech. info number;

*** STOP: 0x0000008E (0xC0000005, 0x82E01E22, 0xBACB28C4, 0x00000000).

my email is [email protected] if you cant help me could u at least direct where to find ways of fixing it, 

computer runs well i tried, to disable the video card (ati mob. 9700[its a laptop]) and then ive enabled it.there arent any virus, so yeah.... HELP


----------



## konradgoat (Aug 29, 2009)

This is my brothers dxdiag file, can he run BF2 Deluxe Edition (BF2 + BF2SP) 

If there is a way he can run it please reply asap


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey Konradgoat.

Could you please make a new topic rather then bringing back a really old topic. Also there is no dxdiag file. Post it when you make your new topic.

It would be better though if you told us your specs such as Processor, Graphics card, PSU and RAM...


----------



## bmxtank (Mar 3, 2012)

a lot of people have contacted me and tried to get battlefield 2 working now here is the solution http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/images/smilies/new/flowers.gif Apr2005_MDX_x86

copy this to your hard drive and explore it select all the files right click and extract all to a spare folder
then select all in that folder apr2005_mdx_x86 right click this and install this should resolve the problem

the program required MD5 checksum this is the user base for the game install the directx first from the game disk after doing the above process (also there is an issue withe that auto loader that can be resolved by copying the game disk to the harddrive in setup configuration settings edit this and change CheckMD5=y to CheckMD5=n then click on the setup command type serials in it will do a directx install again but after this it will run the game enjoy my game works after doing this and Im happy 

your's
Mr bmxtankhttp://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/images/smilies/new/dance.gif


----------



## bmxtank (Mar 3, 2012)

also to mention using hacks on game's I hate people that do that so keep it clean and and enjoy playing on line or off line


----------



## bmxtank (Mar 3, 2012)

if any of you guys out there need any help please don't hesitate to contact me


----------



## M3guy (Nov 19, 2008)

bmxtank said:


> also to mention using hacks on game's I hate people that do that so keep it clean and and enjoy playing on line or off line



Are the legends true do you have a hacker free server/clan ?.


----------

